

Ask HN: I'd like to find Co-Founder(s) / Developers - Mankhool

I've been carrying this around for a year and finally mocked it up. Maybe a YC or other incubator application, however I am an old geezer with a family and committments so that might be an additional challenge. Please contact me off list if you have any interest. Thanks.
www.newsppl.com
======
adi92
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMEN...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&hl=en)

------
cryptnoob
I'm uncertain how appropriate it is for this to be news related. If you're
doing a story on Burma, I want you to be in Burma, not in San Francisco
sipping a Latte, posting an ad such as "Myanmar: $100 for picture of
demonstrating anti-government crowd". That just seems like a recipe for non-
trustworthy information. You are asking for evidence (pictures) to fit your
theory (the story you intend to write). That isn't how good science is done,
and I would think it's not how good reporting would be done either. You even
go so far as make the sources anonymous, which takes even more credibility
away.

However... I do see merit in the idea of a geo based Mechanical Turk type job
board, that's not news oriented. If I'm a web designer or an advertiser, and I
want a picture of a can of Coca Cola in front of the Salt Hotel in Bolivia,
than this seems perfect for that sort of thing. If I'm a movie writer, and I
want to know how many drawers the card catalog in the west wing of the library
of congress has, because I'm using it for a plot point, than your service
would be perfect. I just don't like it for news.

~~~
CWIZO
I was thinking the same. Also, all kind of bets among friends could be quickly
resolved with this service. There are really infinite use cases here (you
could check the weather with this for instance), not to mention the "dark"
side ... you know "I want a picture of boobies and the Eiffel towel in the
background" :)

~~~
stretchwithme
I think that's how snapitto.me works.

------
fizx
I don't have interest, but I'd like to say that I find your simplicity and
humility refreshing, and I wish you the best fortune in your endeavors!

------
cryptnoob
Clickable Link <http://www.newsppl.com>

------
paul9290
Posting this is a good start. Finding talented people(not friends or
acquaintances prior) randomly to help develop an idea for free is very
challenging. Even more so if you have no technical skills. If you do or do not
have technical skills just start up this project on the side. A few hours
every weekend. It may take longer but you will be glad you did this! If you
have no technical skills go to odesk.com and hire someone. This is what I did
and along the way I taught myself front end languages and the person I hired
in India is now my partner & friend.

Good luck!

~~~
Mankhool
Great advice Paul, thank you!

------
prgmatic
I really like the idea, I could see this becoming a platform that would
quickly get acquired by a large news organization.

------
mixmax
There are so many mediocre me-too ideas out there - how refreshing to see one
that isn't.

Best of luck.

------
robryan
It is refreshing to see someone post their idea outright at the earliest
stage. Most people would be far to worried that their idea would be ripped off
by someone before they have started which would rarely ever be the case.

------
stretchwithme
Here's a marketplace for amateur photography:

    
    
      http://www.snapitto.me/
    

You can host a photo search contest. Audio and video are just one more media
type.

------
djb_hackernews
neat idea. But your pitch is missing the other side of the equation. Who is
going to be making such requests?

Journalists? Stay at home moms? bored people with money? Provide some use
cases.

It's too easy to say "If we build it, they will come."

------
faber
How does on contact you off-list? I can't seem to find an email address for
you.

------
jack7890
Where are you located? Technical or non-technical?

------
hoffmanc707
maybe something you can do with wikileaks, and actually get the real news out
instead of the bullshit we see on the tele every day.

------
Madhav_
this is a really cool idea. I'm interested to see how this turns out.

------
Mz
I started out with zero technical skills and have learned a little (x)html and
css along the way, enough to run my own sites. I now have larger goals. I got
completely free technical support initially by spending my time in places (on
the web) where people wanted what I had to offer (in my case: information,
wisdom about specific topics).

Good luck.

